# Lens flares



## AugustMyhrman (Jan 9, 2014)

When I take pictures of the sun I get these lens flares.. How can I fix it?

Thanks!
I am using Canon 600D w/ 18-55 lens and UV filter


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 9, 2014)

Remove the UV filter.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 9, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Remove the UV filter.



This should help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Jan 9, 2014)

Remove the Sun.


----------



## AugustMyhrman (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 9, 2014)

How to Prevent Lens Flare - Digital Photography School

Just a quick article on lens flare and how to control it. 

Jake


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 9, 2014)

Thats one of the issues of shooting into the sun, IF you are shooting with Nikon you can use nano coated glass. It does help but NOT 100%

Try positioning your camera where the sun does not cast so much glare. Try filters...


----------



## AugustMyhrman (Jan 9, 2014)

Good article, it helped!


----------



## AugustMyhrman (Jan 9, 2014)

Unfortunately I use Canon, but thanks for the other tips.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2014)

Any bright light source in the image frame is going to cause lens flare if the lens you are using has any internal air gaps.
Lens flare is caused by reflections in the air gaps. I don't know of any DSLR lenses that do not have at least 1 air gap in the lens. Most DSLR lenses have several air gaps

Adding any filter to the front of the lens adds an air gap providing another air gap where lens flare can be caused.
The image sensor in the camera is also a source of lens flare in that the image sensor is reflective and there is an air gap between the image sensor and the rear lens element.

Canon lenses also have coatings that help minimize lens flare.

Nikon | Technology | Interchangeable Lenses - The Nano Crystal Coat


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 9, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> ...... Try filters...



Where can I buy one of these 'NoFlare' filters?


----------



## hamlet (Jan 9, 2014)

480sparky said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Try filters...
> ...



I'm not a 100% sure, but those expensive filters claim to guard against unwanted flare.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2014)

480sparky said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Try filters...
> ...



a lens cap ?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2014)

Pinhole camera?


----------



## peter27 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the lens flare in this photo is a positive aspect of the image.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jan 9, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Pinhole camera?


Pinholes can still have lens flare.  Any light coming in at a shallower angle than the "focal length" can bounce around in your "lens" and create artifacts.
Certainly less pronounced, though, yes, since it's only the inside walls that reflect, not like 40 pieces of glass.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 9, 2014)

AugustMyhrman said:


> When I take pictures of the sun I get these lens flares.. How can I fix it?
> 
> Thanks!
> I am using Canon 600D w/ 18-55 lens and UV filter



The emendate solution is to use Photoshop to clone out the lens flare. As for future sunset photo shoots, try them without a filter and double check your shots using the LCD screen on the back of the camera if you have one.


----------



## hamlet (Jan 9, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Pinhole camera?
> ...



The more you know. :thumbup:


----------



## smr238 (Jan 31, 2014)

Try a better quality filter like genuine Canon or B+W filters which come with proper coatings to minimize lens flares.
If you are purchasing it online, try to get it from a reputable retailer like Amazon, Adorama, B&H etc. Try to avoid ebay.


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2014)

While filter coasting can help minimize lens flare, they do not eliminate it.


----------

